# Moving Sale -- Mixing Station & Shelf



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Awesome mixing station up for grabs. Includes 
MAG 7 pump 
2 45 gallon Brutes 
Plumbing including valves

Ready to go....plug and play set up

250 or make me a reasonable offer....it's Immaculate and I'm only selling because I'm moving.


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Everything is now sold. 

Moderator. Please remove 
Thank you kindly.


----------

